# Another shock Cricket Death - Shayne Warne



## Bretrick (Mar 4, 2022)

Shane Warne, touted as the greatest spin bowler ever, has died of a heart attack early Saturday morning


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2022)

yes I posted about it earlier along with the post about Rod Marsh... shocking to lose Shane Warne so young, and almost exactly the same day as Rod ...


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

*R.I.P. Warnie!! You will be missed.*


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 4, 2022)

Also 1 rugby and 1 football player died this week,. !!


----------



## Mike (Mar 6, 2022)

R.I.P. Shane.

Mike.


----------

